# Does ANyone Have a Locomotive customized by the Battery Backshop?



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I Have a USAT SD40-2 and the locolinc wiring on this loco is pretty EPIC. wondered if i can get a hold of the guy who installed it? or a decent diagram. message me and ill reply with my email!


thanks! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I had them battery convert an Aristo RS3 and the Bachman Connie. They used Locolink controls. The problem I had after a few years was the lead 12v batteries they used. They did not last very long and the replacements were even worse. I eventually converted both locos to Nimh battery packs and they work fine now. I don't even think they are still in business, but Locolink is still around.

http://www.locolinc.com/


----------

